# Silicon for the Aquarium



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

So... is there a special kind of silicon grade I need to get for using in the tank or will any grade do?


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

They type I use says "aquarium safe". Idk about any grades of silicon.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

silicone #1 is the only one aquarium safe if you can not find it at a hardware store be ready to pay a high price at the LFS....


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I looked at every hardware store around here and every brand of silicone said in the fine print something like: Not for continuous underwater use, not for use in aquariums, not for use around live animals, or some other direction to indicate it was not to be used for this application. So, I think you will waste a lot of time trying to find a suitable silicone at a hardware store. If I need aquarium silicone anytime in the future I will just go directly to the LFS and buy it and be done with it. That's just me though. I don't like "shopping" or wasting time.


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

OK thanks all... that pretty much confirms my thoughts!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Both Lowes and Home Depot sell glue labled as Aquarium Glue. Can't remember how much I paid, but it was cheaper than at the fish store.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

you might not need it anymore, but lowes near my sells a silicon sealant.. i think the brand is loc-tite
Its not really called aquarium sealant but in tiny print on the front it says aquarium-safe.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_176219-69-01-30808-03_0_?productId=3017788&Ntt=silicon sealant&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=silicon sealant&spellCorrectedTerm=silicone sealant


----------



## SpyderMike (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3771+3963&pcatid=3963

best deal ive found yet


----------

